# Regarding male spoo's hair "down there"



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

I clip it all completely off (the whole penis and the surrounding tummy area) whenever I do the face/feet/tail/hygiene clips, which is every few weeks. I think it looks much nicer and cleaner.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't have expertise on this because I've got girls, but I'll chime in really quickly to give you something else to think about before you cut it all off. Hopefully someone who does this will post. Anyway, I know lots of people shave around the area, getting it clean down the sides and everything, but leave a pee string, a little string of longish hair so that when he pees, the string of hair directs it downward, rather than on his legs. So I guess you could choose rather you'd like a discolored pee string, or discolored legs!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well on my Mini foster dog, I went for the full Brazilian. I shaved everything with a #40 blade.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I do the pee string thing. Leave a patch on top with about an inch to hang down over the tip. Works great. If yours is intact I leave what I call a privacy curtain to cover his testicles in back. I shave everything else because mats can form on the sides and I am not cool with brushing out that hair!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I usually shave the whole thing completely. I tried leaving the pee string to see if it helped him pee down, but since he doesn't have much trouble with peeing on his legs anyway it didn't make a difference. I like the way it looks better when it's totally shaved- it looks cleaner.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I would *love* to just shave everything completely, but then I'd have pee on his front legs.. so everything gets shaved except the end of his penis.

Vienna, on the other hand.. ZING! Everything's short short short.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I have to shave really high up Pandas tummy.... and I mean REALLY high to prevent him peeing on his belly. It normally looks very odd but means he smells nice ^_^


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - love this conversation. Vinnie is a very clean boy - he gets his penis and a small area in front and along the sides shaved (usually a 10 blade with the hair).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well...if anyone comes up with a foolproof solution, please share it. Quincy lifts his leg but pees all down the inside of his back legs and his coat is sooooo long, it ends up all crusty and disgusting. I am so looking forward to the Continental so I can just wipe his legs down with a wash cloth. I have left a long wick at the end of his willy, and this does not help at all. YUCKY!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I use to leave a pee string at the end when my boys were young but now that the have mastered the lift it is not longer necessary,I clean up with a #10 blade and shave the belly right in front too.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I leave a string on the top of his willy but he just seems to have such an unusually large willy that it often touches his chest and there is no hope....he WILL get pee on his tummy.

Plus he is going through the phase where he pees a bit when over excited so if he is play bowing while excited that makes a lot of mess on his tummy.

AND he walks off while peeing a lot so he gets pee on his front legs sometimes....or he will pee so much a puddle will form where he is standing so its all over his feet......

Basically he is a messy pup lol!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

UGH! ... men!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I shave it all. The "pee string" did not help Riley in the slightest. If he lifts his leg then he is great. Usually in his yard though he doesnt lift his leg. He will squat low, but then get lazy and pretty much stand up and pee on his front legs (he has peed up to his elbows before!!!).


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Is this a poodle thing?
I have always had male dogs and never had a problem with them peeing on their legs or chest.
I want a male poodle(at least I thought I did).


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

it's a thing for any long-coated male dog. Not just poodles. Shih tzu, maltese, terriers etc; anything that grows a long coat gets a hairy willy, and will have extra coat on their legs & chest to catch urine.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh I see,so if kept in a shorter clip that resolves that problem?


----------



## Eldo (Oct 17, 2010)

I am dissolving in hysterical laughter. I never had brothers or sons. Poor dudes. (Although I do envy the utility of a penis when kayaking.)

I clip the hair that extends below (beyond) Eldo's winkie, assuming that less hair means less wet hair. He is relatively bald on his tummy anyway.

He does manage to hit the ground rather than his legs. When he is in the office with me (which he REALLY would love to mark) he gets to wear a diaper. Err, a belly band.

He's pretty good at home. We have a doggie door. Although sometimes he will save his poop until he is back inside and poop on the ancient Schnauzer's pee pad. And, of course, he sometimes misses.

It's all good.

Natalie


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I shave the belly and the penis. Otherwise, the hair gets clumped together with dried urine - yuk! Amazingly enough, Fonzie will lie perfectly still for that part of the clip (I lay him in my lap), but goes nuts when I clip his feet - silly boy!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Eldo said:


> (Although I do envy the utility of a penis when kayaking.)


.. I can't be the only one that's itching to know HOW?!


----------



## Eldo (Oct 17, 2010)

Inquiring minds . . .

It is possible to kayak into places where you cannot possible exit the kayak to perform necessary functions: at sea, in a swamp, a river with no friendly banks. . .

Guys can either pee in a bottle and dump it over the side, or, with enough stretch, simply pee over the side.

Women, on the other hand, can pee into their wetsuit or swimsuit or whatever they happen to be wearing and rinse later, or use some device (none of which I have tried). Google "kayak women urination" to see some of these inventions.

An extension tube has some real utility in certain situations.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

bahahaha
XD
Reason number 1 I love my female 

-note to self...don't go kayaking o.o


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> bahahaha
> XD
> Reason number 1 I love my female
> 
> -note to self...don't go kayaking o.o


Yeah,what she said,lol.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

HAHAHA! Well then, I guess men have the advantage over us in many ways then!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

BigDog said:


> Yeah,what she said,lol.


Or what "he" said! :lol: Keithsomething is male! I know it's surprising, there aren't a lot of guys here on the forum, but they DO exisit! 

I'm getting more and more discouraged as I read these posts... I love (and I mean absolutely LOVE) all my girls - I have four spayed females in my pack, and two of them are spoos. I've never had a male; although I've fostered male dogs on occasion - and one of my fosters happened to be a standard poodle. I don't remember that he EVER hit his legs with his pee... and I work with his current owner and she's never mentioned it either... However, reading these posts it seems to be a common problem in poodle males.

I know that someday I'll want another standard poodle in my life. I've been contemplating choosing a male because I've heard such marvelous things about their personalities and bonding abilities with their female owners. I know my girls love and respect me, but the poodles have really gravitated to my husband and I think it would be interesting to see if a male would be more "my" dog than "his"... But after reading this thread... Uuuuhhh, I'm just not sure anymore! :lol:

It sounds like what works for some (the penistache for example) doesn't always solve the problem. Learning to "lift" works for some but not for others. Some use wet wipes with adequate success, others need a complete "rinse" before getting rid of the odor. If I knew there was a completely fool proof method to make sure the legs (front or back) did not get soaked in urine each time the dog peed, I'd be comfortable choosing a male for my next spoo - but it doesn't sound like there is such a method... On the other hand, not EVERY male poodle even has a problem (example is my foster spoo) so it could be possible that I'd get lucky and not have to worry about it... 

Oh well... I'm not planning on getting another pup very soon, so I'll have time to consider all my options, list pros and cons, and generally drive myself crazy... :bird:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> HAHAHA! Well then, I guess men have the advantage over us in many ways then!


isn't that the truth!! <33 
just kiddddding XDDD

I'm with Plum though, I was super grossed out by Elphies first heat before she was spayed...but I don't know if I could deal with the peeing on the legs XD
I'll place my order for a unisex dog that has none of these icky problems 
No Messy Clean up


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It's not as big of a deal as it sounds, with the penistach, Vegas hasn't peed on his legs in A LONG time, and when I shave him down for the summer, I'll take the stash off too. The bonding he shares and his temperament far surpasses a little pee  I think all my dogs from here on out will be male.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> It's not as big of a deal as it sounds, with the penistach, Vegas hasn't peed on his legs in A LONG time, and when I shave him down for the summer, I'll take the stash off too. The bonding he shares and his temperament far surpasses a little pee  I think all my dogs from here on out will be male.


Thanks Fluffy! I know the male bond and temperament will go in my "Pros" column! I'm also (pretty) sure I won't keep the long pompoms on a male dog like I do on Lucy, so if I keep the legs trimmed, maybe a little "tinkle spritz" won't be critical... SEEE - driving myself bonkers already! :lol:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Or what "he" said! :lol: Keithsomething is male! I know it's surprising, there aren't a lot of guys here on the forum, but they DO exisit!
> 
> I'm getting more and more discouraged as I read these posts... I love (and I mean absolutely LOVE) all my girls - I have four spayed females in my pack, and two of them are spoos. I've never had a male; although I've fostered male dogs on occasion - and one of my fosters happened to be a standard poodle. I don't remember that he EVER hit his legs with his pee... and I work with his current owner and she's never mentioned it either... However, reading these posts it seems to be a common problem in poodle males.
> 
> ...


Oh come on you big chicken...you would not be sorry. David could have his girlies swooning over him, while you could have a big hunka hunka staring up at you like you are God himself. You just put him into a CC sooner so you can just wipe his legs down. You know I would not trade my fellas for all the tea in China. You need your own fan club there!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> isn't that the truth!! <33
> just kiddddding XDDD
> 
> I'm with Plum though, I was super grossed out by Elphies first heat before she was spayed...but I don't know if I could deal with the peeing on the legs XD
> ...


A little pee on the legs is a piece of cake compared to heats and whelping litters. You and Barb need to come hang out here. The boys are just awesome! I love my girls, but give me a male dog anyday!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I shave Misters sanitary area completely down with a #10 everytime i do his face/feet/tail. Since he is a cream/ actually pretty much white everywhere except his spine, it gets stained and gross so i keep it short for easier maintenance.


----------

